# Spinnweben in Photoshop



## Rpgrafx (8. März 2002)

Sers, bin gerade dabei ne Seite für meine Band zu machen!

Das Design soll so en bisschen ner Gruft gleichen und daher würd ich gern wissen wie ich möglich realistische Spinnweben hinbekommen könnte! Kennt von euch einer en Tutorial oder so!?!??!


wäre echt nett danke

peeze and greeze

rpGRAFX

PS: WENN IHR NE ERKLÄRUNG MACHT, dann bidde für PS Leien!


----------



## SirNeo (8. März 2002)

Also ich würde folgendermaßen vorgehen:

- Zuerst per Hand einige Spinnen mit dem Linienzeichner zeichnen, 1px stärke
- Als nächstes einen einfachen Gauschen Weichzeichner anwenden (geringer radius)
- Um das ganze nicht so stark wirken zu lassen, die Deckkraft auf 40% setzten


Mehrere übereinander wirken bestimmt auch nicht schlecht.
Ich hoffe das hat Dir weitergeholfen.


----------



## Nino (8. März 2002)

Ja das klingt gut.
Aber ich denke wenn du noch nen Lichteffekt rein machtst wirk das bestimmt echter.


----------



## subzero (8. März 2002)

*....mm..*

also..doch das is gut....poste dein versuch mal hier.... 
..bin ma gespannt obs was wird...


----------



## freekazoid (8. März 2002)

tach mitnander,

hmm, spinnwäben alleine sehen ein bisschen langeilig aus. also so mit nix dran und so.
wenn ich jetzt nicht im büro wäre und mein grafiktablett in reichweite hätte, würde ich mal so'n teil machen.
meiner meinung nach würden wassertropfen, wie wir sie vom nebel her kennen, noch steil aussehen. ;-)


----------



## Maniacy (8. März 2002)

und Ketten! Ketten gehören meiner Meinung nach genauso in eine Gruft wie Skelette und Spinnweben...

Aber n Skelett is wahrscheinlich mit C4D besser zu erstellen aber dafür gibts ja eh n extra Forum


----------



## Sir Dodger (9. März 2002)

@all 

Hi ich denke ein intaktes Netz is nich so interesannt, wie eins das leich eingerissen ist und vieleicht nur an 2-3 stellen "klebt" 

MfG

Sir Dodger


----------



## freekazoid (10. März 2002)

...na dann viel spass beim realistischen zeichnen


----------



## Rpgrafx (10. März 2002)

*rpGRAFX*

mmh thx! Dann werd ich das ma versuchen!!!!!!


----------



## Rpgrafx (10. März 2002)

*ich bekomms net gscheid hin!*

könnte von euch ma einer so en Spinnweben Bild machen und mir schicken!?!?!


----------



## Rpgrafx (25. März 2002)

*Hab en Tut gefunden*

Servus, für die die das selbe suchen wie ich also so ein Spinnennetz die können sich hier en tut ansehn

http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/ps/tutorials/special/net.php

is zwar nich soooooo der renner aber ich denke wenn man sich noch en bisschen dran setzt und es nachbearbeiten passt das schon!!!!


----------



## subzero (25. März 2002)

sehe ich auch so...das mit dem "is ja nich so der renner"...allerdings..wenne die son bischen dirty machst.. 

oder wenne die nich so gleichmäsi wirken lässt...

ich an deiner stelle wurde das a mit dem arbeitspfad werkzeug versuchen...like thix aaaaaaaaiiiiii


----------



## Rpgrafx (26. März 2002)

*sorry check das mit den pfaden und arbeitswerkzeugen noch nich so!?*

haste icq!? oder so!?

check ma http://mitglied.lycos.de/fatalatmosphere/fanew/php/index.php

is ne kleine test seite aber noch nich die grufft sondern nur so ma find ich aber nich schlecht! würde mich über deine meinung freun @subzero


----------



## Rpgrafx (26. März 2002)

*mein versuch *g**

Hier hab ich ma meinen versuch (sieht aber einfach nich realistisch aus)


----------



## freekazoid (26. März 2002)

naja, ich glaube nicht dass du das einfach so schnell schnell realistisch herbeizeichnen kannst.
hast du dir schonmal so n' spinnweben teil genauer angeguckt? die dinger sind mal erstens nich no eckig wie das vom tutorial auf der page.
da kannst du vielleicht was mit dem 'verflüssigen' befehl dran manipulieren...


----------



## Virtual Freak (26. März 2002)

*hab auch mal versucht*

ich denk das kommt mal so in etwa an n gruft spinnen netz rann...so n bisserl mit staub besetzt...nich so gleichmässig...halt vom win zerfledert...
 das andere is von mir aus halt zu rund..und zu schön für ne gruft


Greetz VF


----------



## Christoph (26. März 2002)

sieht geil aus!

fehlt nur noch ne spinne


----------



## freekazoid (26. März 2002)

jaja, der virtual freak kann's schon wenn er will...
(liegt wohl am namen -freek-) ;-)
ja sieht doch schonmal annehmbar aus würd ich sagen. wassertropfen bzw. tautröpfchen würden mir noch gefallen auf dem teil. sonst isses ja okay.


----------



## Rpgrafx (26. März 2002)

*kewl*

das sieht echt goil aus!

kann ich das verwenden !!?!? oder kannste mir sagen wie du das gemacht hast!?!?!?!


----------



## Sliver (26. März 2002)

Moin,
kann mir wer sagen wie das Spinnennetz beim Logo gemacht wird, das Subzero gepostet hat?

hier nochmal das pic 


Sers
Sliver


----------



## Virtual Freak (26. März 2002)

*jokein problem*

also...verwenden darfst du das...is doch klar..habs ja extra für dich gemacht...
aber sag dann an wo dus hingepackt hast..
und wie ich das gemacht hab..hmm...überlgen wer mal...

ok..
1 black BG
2 mit Pfad und buntstift n web hingekritzelt
  noch n bisserl mit den spizen gefummelt 5 px fur haupt stränge 3 px für rundum und dann noch mit 1 px die feinen zwischen linien..
3 als nächstes auf ner ebene drunter das ding dupliziert und n gausch mit wenig pixel n bisserl nebel rundum...dann die deckkraft noch n bisserl runter..
dann noch n beleuchtungs effeckt drüber...spot..kaum glanz...metall..100...und rumgespielt..sorry weiss die para nimmer..
4 die ebene mit der beleuchtung dupliziert...kam glaub noch mal der weichzeichner..und dann mit dem radierer alles was nach zuviel staub aussah weg und die hauptstränge feiner gemacht..

ja ich glaub etwa so ging das...sorry ich weiss es echt nimmer besser..war ne soielerei bis es halt so asu sah...aber mit den hauptschritten von oben und n bisserl rumgegurke kommt bestimmt...
ach ja..verflüssigt und zusammen gezogen hab ich das ganze auch noch...
gab dann diese unregelmässigkeiten.
musst halt probieren...

wenn du mir ne addy schickst mail ich dir morgen gern das psd file..dann siehst die versch ebenen...und oder kannst es weiter verwenden und modden wie du willst...


greetz VF


----------



## Rpgrafx (27. März 2002)

*dangge*

Erstma THX dass du mir das *.psd File schickst!

meine e-mail addy is webmaster@reimprophet.de

oder er icq: 92828106

wie gesagt bin echt noch voll der noob! zwar sind mittlerweile ganz nette dinger entstanden aber zufrieden bin ich noch angenich 


greetz

toby


----------

